# 3,days post rai started synthroid today



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

When did you all start to feel better. This rai kicked my butt I was so blah no energy tummy upset so appetite. I'm just curious when I should feel better my next appointment is the 10 for my whole body scan them I don't see the doc till early Aug


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I felt crummy too. I started to feel better about 72 hours after I started my synthroid. It got better each day.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

That's the best news I've heard. I hate being exhausted. I had no symptoms before my TT so this is pure hell.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah2628 said:


> That's the best news I've heard. I hate being exhausted. I had no symptoms before my TT so this is pure hell.


You have been through hell; now it's time to allow your body to rest. Easier said than done but do try to not be upset. It undermines the healing process.

Think good things, pamper yourself, eat properly and stay hydrated. You will be kicking butt before you know it.

This is no small thing what you have been through.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I recently re-started my Synthroid (well, really Levoxyl) after not being on it for about a month. I started to feel better within 3 days.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sarah2628 said:


> That's the best news I've heard. I hate being exhausted. I had no symptoms before my TT so this is pure hell.


Yup, same here. I was rather lost after my TT and RAI. But, the good news is I'm feeling awesome now, so as trite as this sounds, it does get better.


----------



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

It definitely takes a good five days until you start feeling better. I recall the first two days after RAI, I felt nausea and just off. My balance and mental state just was not right. I feel much better a week out. You'll start to feel better very soon.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Today is day two of my thyroid meds, 5 days post RAI today was my first day back to work and I feel human. I'm tempted to put in my running shoes but i'm thinking about waiting a couple more days. My 15 year old son and I are running the warrior das June3. Scheduled this before I found out I had cancer and this is my goal to finish it regardless of time. My son is to excited ofr this I WILL NOT let him down.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, take my word on this one...give yourself at least a week to go running. I started up too early and made things more complicated than needed.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok good advice . I just don't want to let my kid down.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

It comforts me to know how well you're doing since I may be going in for the nuke shortly.

Give yourself time to rest and then be focused on your goal and you won't let your kid down.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

JPGreco said:


> It comforts me to know how well you're doing since I may be going in for the nuke shortly.


I second this!! I'm just over 3 weeks out from mine.


----------

